# Mozzarella Thursday



## gary s (Sep 11, 2014)

Second time to do Mozzarella   Posted some pictures this time. Didn't get as many as I wanted but doing this by my self missed a few shots

Citric Acid, Rennet , non Chlorinated water













IMG_20140911_112840_392.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014






  Also trusty Temp gauge













IMG_20140911_112902_582.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014






And Milk













IMG_20140911_112942_506.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014






I mixed 1.5 tsp of Citric Acid in one cup of non chlorinated water

poured in pot added 1 gal milk (Do not use Ultra Pasteurized )













IMG_20140911_112848_219.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014






Slowly stir till temp comes up to 90 º













IMG_20140911_113405_190.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014


















IMG_20140911_113836_979.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014


















IMG_20140911_114043_505.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014


















IMG_20140911_114258_118.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014






Remove from burner

Mix 1/4 Rennet Tablet with 1/4 cup non chlorinated water

Stir in rennet mixture very slowly from bottom to top, just a few stirs













IMG_20140911_115705_365.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014






Cover and let sit for a min of 5 min (I ended up letting mine sit for about 9 min.

you are looking for a consistency of thick custard.













IMG_20140911_114412_858.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014






Once consistency is reached cut in a checkerboard pattern

going all the way to the bottom (You will feel it)













IMG_20140911_115757_445.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014


















IMG_20140911_115847_880.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014






Return to burner and very very slowly start stirring, keep stirring

till the temp reaches 105 º  Then remove from burner

and continue to slowly stir for several more minutes 













IMG_20140911_120734_844.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014






Here is where I stopped taking pictures. with your skimmer spoon

start dipping out the cheese curds there will be lots of liquid drain

as much as you can. After removing All the curds from the liquid

Put in a microwaveable bowl, turning the curds back on them selves

and pressing and pressing and draining as much liquid as you can.

Once this is done place in microwave for 1 min on high. Remove from microwave

drain liquid and start kneading the cheese like you would bread dough.

At this point I add my salt  I sprinkle about two tsp. stretch it out salt both sides knead

some more. Then back into the microwave for 30 sec. remove and knead again, 

Should be able to stretch it, if not microwave again for 30 more sec.

Form into whatever shape you like put in an ice water bath for for about 15 min

remove pat dry and eat   I mean put on a plate and in the fridge 













IMG_20140911_122322_568.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014


















IMG_20140911_123848_570.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014






That's it













IMG_20140911_122322_568.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014


















IMG_20140911_123848_570.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 11, 2014)

Very nice, gonna have to try it.


----------



## tropics (Sep 11, 2014)

Gary that is a great tutorial, I have seen some stores that make their own. What time you smoking it LOL


----------



## gary s (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you    c farmer    its easy and good

Gary

Thank's tropics, it's not hard at all   maybe next time on the smoking

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Sep 11, 2014)

I Need to get into the cheese making. I smoke a lot of it. I just need to take the next step and make it. 

You make it look simple enough. Thanks for sharing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey David it is real simple, got a wild hare last week and decided to give it a try, looked it up on the internet and that was it first batch I made last week turned out great but needed more salt so this time I added more. Flavor is exactly what I was wanting.

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 11, 2014)

Hoo , Gary. You got Trish looking at this , wants some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Yankee Pizza Girl , ya know 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. We're fixin' ta do some . Let you know how it goes .

Thanks for the look ,Stan . . .


----------



## themule69 (Sep 12, 2014)

gary s said:


> Hey David it is real simple, got a wild hare last week and decided to give it a try, looked it up on the internet and that was it first batch I made last week turned out great but needed more salt so this time I added more. Flavor is exactly what I was wanting.
> 
> Gary


I use to work up north a lot. Most of the stores had cheese curds They had all sorts of flavors added. Garlic, dill, rosemary, and on and on. I would make a meal out of them. Then the deep fried cheese curds with a dipping sauce. I did a honey bee display for the grade school kids yesterday at the county fair. They had a cow milking display going on. I ask the girl doing the display where I could get raw milk. I was thinking making some cheese. She was across the state so she couldn't help me. Oh well I guess the store bought stuff will have to work till I can find the raw stuff.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 12, 2014)

IMG_20140911_123848_570.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 11, 2014






[/quote]



Fresh mozzarella.....looks oh so yummy.  Great post!!!


----------



## gary s (Sep 15, 2014)

I was Thinking ?????    I know Mozzarella is supposed to taste like Mozzarella, But what about Jalapeno, Basel, Garlic or Bacon Mozzarella ?

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 15, 2014)

gary s said:


> I was Thinking ?????    I know Mozzarella is supposed to taste like Mozzarella, But what about Jalapeno, Basel, Garlic or Bacon Mozzarella ?
> 
> Gary



We add all kinds of fresh herbs to our mozzarella. I say why not!


----------



## tropics (Oct 23, 2014)

gary how much cheese do you get out of a gallon? I am having a hard time finding Whole Milk,that is not Homogenized

Thanks


----------



## gary s (Oct 23, 2014)

It will be homogenized  you don't want ULTRA Pasteurized  Most milk that is processed locally will be pasteurized which is OK  just make sure it's not ultra past.

I didn't weigh my cheese but here is a picture of it on a standard dinner plate













IMG_20140904_204603_805.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 23, 2014


----------



## tropics (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks that looks like I will get enough to make my Home Made Lasagna


----------



## gary s (Oct 23, 2014)

Should be plenty,   You will like making it. Add your salt after you have squeezed out all the water and are pulling and forming it. First time It needed more salt the times after I got it right.

Be sure and send samples of you Lasagna 

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Oct 23, 2014)

What are your thoughts on fresh from the cow and store bought milk?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello Gary.  Gonna have to try this!  I know a dairy farmer really well so I can get milk fresh from the cow, cream and all.  Should make a fine cheese.  Thanks for posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary s (Oct 23, 2014)

If I had fresh milk available close I would use it   Should be wonderful   Let me know

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2019)

Just came across this old thread, Bout time to make some Mozzarella

Gary


----------



## zwiller (Mar 6, 2019)

HOLY MOLEY!  I read this and just googled for the yield and found out you can make ricotta from the whey!  Yield from 1G is 12oz mozz and 8oz ricotta.  Totally doing this soon.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 22, 2019)

zwiller said:


> HOLY MOLEY!  I read this and just googled for the yield and found out you can make ricotta from the whey!  Yield from 1G is 12oz mozz and 8oz ricotta.  Totally doing this soon.


 Just stumbled far enough down to find this cheese section. Look cool. Do you have a link on how to also get the ricotta out of the whey?


----------



## zwiller (Oct 28, 2019)

Sorry for the delay, got a blast of notifications...  This is where I started and ended up getting a book.  Have not made anything yet but still plan to.  
https://cheesemaking.com/products/ricotta-cheese-making-recipe


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks 

 zwiller
 , adding this to my alway growing food project list :)


----------

